# Kelann's Necron Project Log



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

Since I'm almost done with my Space Marines (barring a few tweaks as I continue to play them), I thought I'd use this as a good opportunity to start project logging my Necrons. Full disclosure - I'm not that good! This is an excuse to solicit opinions, advice and provide some self motivation to keep going. I tried a blog once and that crashed and burned. I'll start with what I've already got done. All these pictures can be found in my armies listing but I thought I'd repeat it here to make things more streamlined for those viewing.

My list is hypothetical right now considering many rules will change. It isn't designed to be cheese or tournament level - its just models I like and a philosophy of attacking that appeals to me. This will be gunline necron with melee support. 

HQ
Overlord - Warscythe, Mindshackle Scarabs, Phase Shifter
Royal Court

Necron Lord - Mindshackle Scarabs
Necron Lord - Mindshackle Scarabs
Cryptek - Despair w/Veil of Darkness
Cryptek - Destruction w/Solar Pulse
Elites
7 Triarch Praetorians - Voidblades/Particle Casters
5 Deathmarks
C'tan Shard - Pyreshards, Writhing Worldscape

Troops
9 Immortals
9 Warriors 
9 Warriors

Fast Attack
6 Canoptek Wraiths - 3x transdimensional beamer, 3x whip coils
6 Canoptek Scarabs
3 Tomb Blades

Heavy Support
1 Annihilation Barge - Tesla Cannon
1 Annihilation Barge - Tesla Cannon

Today I'll be starting the Praetorians (and hoping jump troops get the buffs we hear). Now, pictures of what I have thus far.


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

I like what I am seeing so far - especially the annihilation barge, great job on that. Could we get a few close ups of the scarabs? They look nice at a distance but I cant really comment on them further than that. Dont forget to base the annihilation barge!
-Arcticor


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

Okay, I've been plugging away at these guys for a couple hours now and, I must pause to say, GW could not have possibly made these more obnoxious to work with. It seems like every possible tiny piece has been made a separate component not to mention the bit that connects the piece to the sprue is consistently at an AWFUL place to model. Why in the hell are the neck bits separate from the torso? I've lost one already and crawled around on the floor TWICE to find it. I cannot fathom why they needed to make this set such a pain in the ass. :angry:

It a damn good thing the model is so cool. 





Arcticor said:


> I like what I am seeing so far - especially the annihilation barge, great job on that. Could we get a few close ups of the scarabs? They look nice at a distance but I cant really comment on them further than that. Dont forget to base the annihilation barge!
> -Arcticor


I'll pop a picture below. I'm actually a little partial to a clear base on my flyers so they match my playing surface. If I do base it (which is likely) I'll do it after I get a new base. Back 2 Base-ix makes some excellent magnetized flying stands for lop-weighted models like the barge.


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

Okay, it took me a few hours, but I got them mostly done. Just a forewarning, I despise cleaning off seam lines. I'll happily shave down significant protrusions and bits of sprue that don't clip well, but those very small lines that you get where the two halves of mold meet I have nowhere near the necessary patience to get rid of them. Especially on stuff as detailed as these guys. Its another project all by itself. Consider it my formal protest against the lines in hopes someone makes a new way to mass produce models without it! 

Well, not much to say, but I feel neglectful if I don't post pictures. This is the set and a close up.


















This next photo is a cautionary tale. I was proud of myself for not going full bore into gluing them all the way (I wanted to, I so love these models). I've decided to leave the "rib cage" and spine bit on their back OFF until painted. You can see here, there's a fair amount of detail on the back...









And I want to be able to paint that well. I think it will really make the model stand out, especially since that's the bit I'll be seeing all the time! :good: Here's what it looks like completed - you can imagine how much of a pain in the ass it would be to get in there, especially when you're all thumbs like I am.










Anywho, thats my update. The plan is to finish gluing and then WASH them. I damn well forgot to wash them on the sprue. I should be able to assemble the weapons, give them a few hours to set up, and then give the whole kit a quick wash. I'll be Monday before I'm basecoating, unfortunately. Had I washed them today, I'd likely have them assembled and basecoated tomorrow night. Meh, lesson learned. 

Please forgive the shoddy camera work. We don't have a fancy camera and I can't find the USB for the wife's Nikon. my iPhone will have to suffice. Oddly, its the same camera that took the above Necron pictures, I think I'm just a little lazy right now. It is 4am. And I'm rambling. Gutenacht! :victory:


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

Now I present to you, a tutorial entitled...

*How to Undercoat and Break Your New Minis In a Flash!!* 

Follow these easy to read instructions!










More to come.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

lmfao that's funny

my mate was making the barge thing with the massive gun the other day and he was going to make it so it could be the transport but he lacked the same ammount of patiences etc that you do so i understand what you mean 

I do love your painting though dude, on the op all i can see is that the white is flat and needs a wash and you could do with a dab of babab black on the 'charger' of the guns. . . i don't know what it's called but the bit on the guns that's not the barrel


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

Here's my proposed color scheme. I'm using the Sekemtar Dynasty as my basis. Unfortunately, there's only ONE picture in the whole of the codex so I'm winging a fair bit of it. Feel free to google it. It'll be a Deathmark. The general idea is black accents w/blue edging, a bronze/gold metallic, white accents and boltgun everywhere else. The power color is red/orange. 










I'll be trying my hand at edge highlighting for the firs time so that's a little daunting. I do my power color by basing it with Wild Rider Red and then going over that with Troll Slayer orange. Its a very subtle highlighting. I may start doing an additional layer of skull white covered by Bloodletter glaze. That's how I did the lightning effects on my Overlord's weapon above. The goal here is boltgun, agrax earthshade wash (I prefer the dirty wash to the mechanical wash), black chest armor with blue edging, white face, red/orange orbs all over. The voidblade (thing that looks like a mini shield in his left hand) will get the drybrushing treatment you see on the barge in the pictures in my OP. Please note all the legs will be boltgun, I just didn't bother doing them in MS paint.


@Hellados: thanks for the tips! I was very daunted by the white shading so I just sort of...skipped it. I'll probably go back and do the whole head in gray, wash it then do a white/gray mix and then edge highlight white. I need to experiment with it before I do it to the overlord.

For the barge, I think you're referring to the gold bit in the back? Look like power cells sort of? Or the boltgun casing? Either way: its likely the pictures. I washed the boltgun with nuln oil and the power cells with agrax and then drybrushed my highlight layer. You can see the wash when you look closer. 

Thanks again.:victory:


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

Tip for anyone starting this, I'd work these guys in top half and bottom half. There's a lot that can be tricky to reach on the bottom half because of bits on the torso.


----------



## Kelann08 (Nov 22, 2011)

Here's the work thus far. I tried very hard to keep this clean but there were a number of parts I marred with leadbelcher. Luckily, most of those parts are "raised" in relation to what I've already painted so it should be easily to clean. Still quite a challenge to get all the bits the right color. There's several tiny bits that needed to be done delicately hence the whole project too longer than I expected. And now my keyboard is squeaking for some unknown reason. This is annoying. PICTURES!!


































I'm not quite sure how to paint the ranged weapon. Thoughts?


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

looking like a good start mate, there is actually a really good article for painting white in (what is now) last months white dwarf.

I hate painting white SO SO much, I have chosen to have white horses in my Empire army but as you can see from my plogs I haven't actually started it yet 

are you going for a light striking blue highlight or a more subtle one?


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

I really like the look of these guys!


----------

